# Hoverspeed call it a day?....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Whilst looking for quotes for our ferry crossing early next year we came across this sad info....

http://www.hoverspeed.com/announcement.pdf

doesn't actually say they are totally finished, but things certainly don't look good....

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Been on the cards for a while I think Pete, I approached them a couple of months ago re. some discount for MHF members, got talking to a chap who figured that their days are numbered   

Dave


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

It was in the newspapers a fortnight ago.

nobby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I received the following from Speedferries today.

SpeedFerries are now the only Dover based fast ferry operator
With the recent closure of Dover’s other fast ferry operator (Hoverspeed); SpeedFerries is now the only fast ferry service on the Dover Strait. So book early to secure your preferred crossing, as sailings will sell out quicker due to the reduction in overall capacity.

I was surprised Hoverspeed had lasted so long.

Regards

Don


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

I found that Speedferries was an excellent way of crossing from Dover to Boulogne,that was when I had my Renault Master conversion.Now that I have changed to a Hymer, I am led to believe that there is a width restriction and that the Hymer will be too wide.
Greycat


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Greycat

We've got a free crossing with them in January. There is a 2 metre width restriction my Timberland is 2.2ish never had any problems in the four previous crossings. They do check the height very closely.

Dave Burleigh with his Murvi also uses/used them without any problems.

Don


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Don.
It looks as if I have no chance with Speedferries.My Hymer is seven ft two inches plus seventeen inches more with the mirrors.My tape measure is almost as old as I am, it is not metric.
Greycat


----------

